# كيف يتم حساب المكابس بالطن



## سمير عبد الحليم (10 أبريل 2009)

اريد شراء مكبس لعمل تشكيل لصاج سمك معين ومساحه معينه سواء قطع او سحب
ارجو المساعده بالمعادلات المطلوبه لحساب حمل المكبس بالطن وما الفرق بين المكابس الميكانيكيه والمكابس الهيدروليكيه في هذه الحاله ؟


----------



## yaserelfayomy (12 أبريل 2009)

أخى العزيز
بالنسبة للسؤال الخاص بالفرق بين المكبس الميكانيكى و الهيدروليكى
هو أن المكبس الميكانيكى ( الإكسنتريك )
ملائم أكثر لعمليات القطع و التخريم حيث أن هذه العمليات تحتاج لحمل تصادمى 
و هو المتوفر فى الإكسنتريك حيث يزيد الحمل بصورة كبيرة فى نهاية المشوار 
على عكس عمليات السحب و التشكيل و التى تحتاج للتحكم فى سرعة المشوار
بطريقة دقيقة حتى يتسنى للمعدن أن ينساب فى إتجاه التشكيل و هذا متوفر فى الهيدروليك
و لكل قاعدة شواذ
فيمكنك استخدام الإكسنتريك فى التشكيل و السحب فى نطاق معين
و استخدام الهيدروليك فى القطع و التخريم فى نطاق آخر


----------



## gthgeg (15 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل
ارجو افادتي عن حجم المكبس ونوعة ولو ممكن وسعرة المستخدم في كبس الاحواض الاستانلس وشكرا
نجم


----------



## وليد خضير (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكركم على ما تقدمونه من إفادة ولكن أرجو من حضرتكم توضيح أسماء آلات سحب الحديد المفرغ البواري ومصطلحاتها كي يسهل علينا البحث عنها في الإنترنيت


----------



## شريف صلاح (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لعمل السحب العميق Deep drawing يفضل استخدام المكابس الهيدروليك والمناسب للشغل اللى وصفته ينفع مكبس هيدروليك 200 طن ،


----------



## eng.asa (16 مايو 2009)

أخي يمكنك الدخول علي هذا الرابط تشكيل الألواح في اسطمبات به جميع الحسابات التي تحتاجها لحساب القوة اللازمة للتشكيل او القطع


----------



## ابو محمود (23 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى الاونه الاخيرة تم تصنيع مكابس ميكانيكيه تعمل بنفس الطريقه الهيدوليكيه بمعنى يمكن التحلكم فى السرعه فى المرحله الاخيرة والتى كانت تسمى سرعه السقوط والتى تتسبب فى الحمل التصادمى
وكذلك بالنسبه للمكابس الهيدروليك والتى اصبحت تعمل بالنظم الرقميه فى التحكمcncواصبحت هى الاخرى تقوم بعمليات السحب العميق
وان شاء الله سوف احول الحصول على معلومات مصورة حول الموضوعين
وشكرا


----------



## walid148960 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
السادة المهندسين الأفاضل 
اريد شراء مكبس اسطمبات لعمل سنون الماظ على ان يتم كبس بودرة المعادن مرة على البارد ومرة اخرى على 
الساخن تحت درجة حرارة تتراوح من 800 الى 950 برجاء الأفادة حول امكانية توصيل المكبس بترانس كهربائي
لكي تحدث عملية التسخين ثانيا ماهي مواصفات المكبس المطلوب لمثل هذة الصناعة وشكرا


----------



## Yousef111 (24 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز 
لحساب الحمل اللازم للتشكيل
عندك ابعاد الصفيحة بال2mm
وعندك اجهاد خضوع المعدن dn/mm2
الجداء بين المساحة واجهاد الخضوع تنتج dn 
يعني قوة وبس


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## M.A.S للصناعة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا منتسب جديد أرجو منكم قبولي 
وأرجو من الله أن ينفعنا واياكم


----------



## M.A.S للصناعة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد أن أعرف كيفية حساب قوة مكبس الاكسنتريك بالطن


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن حساب قوة القص بالطن اللازمة لقص حديد بليت سمك 13 ملم وبطول 3متر علمان ان المعدن المستخدم هووووو st.37 والماكنة المستخدمة هي shear machine


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن المعادلة اللازمة لحساب قص بليت mild carbon steel على ماكنة قص shearing machine
المعطيات بليت حديد متوسط الكاربون st.37 السمك المراد قص هو 13 ملم وطول البليتة 3متر 
اكون ممنون الكم


----------



## صقرالباديه (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قوة الابداع (15 يناير 2012)

ارجو مساعدتي لشراء مكبس بلوك وبردورة نصف اتوماتيك من داخل السعودية ان امكن


----------



## عمراياد (4 مايو 2013)

يمكن حساب قوة المكبس بالطن من هذه المعادلة :

F= (k * l * s * t2 ) /w

حيث :

F= قوة المكبس بالطن 
k = (1.2 - 1.3) factor 
l= length of plate mm 
w=width of plate mm 
t=thickness mm
s=tensile strength N/mm2 حسب سمك البليت من الجداول توجد ستاندراد خاصه 

بالنسبة للحني يفضل استخدام مكبس هيدروليكي


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا على توضيح


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_gamal86 (4 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااا لكم .............


----------



## د حسين (22 يونيو 2013)

تحية طيبة
يبدو ان هناك إلتباس ؟؟؟ فالسائل يسأل عن كيفية حساب القوة التي يقدمها المكبس لحظة اصطدامه بالقطعة تحت التشكيل وهذا يحسب من ثلاث متحولات :1 - وزن الدولاب المعدل الكبير ( الفولان ) ...2- سرعة دوران الفولان وونصف قطره ...3- طول شوط المكبس ...
فأرجو من خبراء الهندسة الميكانيكية إفادتنا بالمعادلة المطلوبك ونشكره جزيل الشكر سلفا​


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## علي عجايب (1 أغسطس 2014)

اخواني السلام عليكم, وارجو المساعده: اريد صنع ماكنة تخريم صاج بشكل معين, بحيث كل واحد (كل ضربة تخريم ) يحتاج الى قوه12 طن تقريبا.
واحتاج في القالب ان يكون خريمن , او 4. اي22 او 44 طن وذلك سوف ادرسه نسبة للتكاليف.
وسؤالي هو : كيف اسطيع ان اعرف ما قطر المكبس(hedrolic cylinder) المطلوب لهذه العملية ! 
والسؤال الثاني : اية مضخة احتاج لذلك, مع ذكر ان تكون سريعه. 
اي لخروج ودخول القضيب الضاغط احتاج ان تكون العملية خلال ثانيتين لمسافة 7-10سم تقريبا


----------



## MOURAD_WELLIAM (3 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

برجاء اعطاء معلومات عن مكابس السحب العميق


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

عمل رائع وعظيم


----------

